
Command-Line Torrent Search Tool for Windows and Linux OS - kryptxy
https://github.com/kryptxy/torrench
======
kryptxy
Command-line torrent search tool. The tool fetches torrents from thepiratebay*
and linuxtracker.org.

Project link:
[https://github.com/kryptxy/torrench](https://github.com/kryptxy/torrench)

Feedback/suggestions are appreciated.

*Requires configuration

